# Impossible to install NVidia drivers (or at least correctly)



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Okay, I'm getting a bit mad about the fact that I'm not able to install my NVidia Drivers onto my laptop
(Asus K46CM/K46CB)

Laptop contains a Geforce 740M, but doesn't work at all.

GPU was under the name of "3D Video Controller" in the "Other Devices" tab.

I realized the issue could have been because of the subsystem ID, which is 00000000
(PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0FDF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1)

This issue not only affects the fact that I'm not able to use my GPU when playing games, but it prevents me from being able to sleep/hibernate my computer.

Is there any way to fix that issue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Which driver are you trying? The one from the Asus website: https://www.asus.com/Notebooks/K46CB/HelpDesk_Download/ or the one from the www.nvidia.com site? When you say it doesn't work at all, what does that mean? Is there an error?


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

I attempted both the one from the NVidia website and the one from the Asus website. None worked.
Apparently, the driver installation error was: "Could not find compatible hardware", and canceled further installation.
The GPU does not function in any of the tasks I attempt to give it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Uninstall the device in Device Manager, reboot and let Windows install it however it wants, reboot again and try the driver installation again.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Also what BIOS version do you have? You should be at at least at version 202.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I'm not able to install my NVidia Drivers onto my laptop
> (Asus K46CM/K46CB)
> Laptop contains a Geforce 740M
> PCI\VEN_*10DE*&DEV_*0FDF*&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1


Those vendor and device codes are indeed associated with a *NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M* graphic device.

The most current driver for it at the Microsoft Update Catalog site for Windows 8/8.1 is version *21.21.13.7654* and is dated 12/29/2016.
https://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Search.aspx?q=VEN_10DE&DEV_0FDF

The most current driver for it at the NVIDIA downloads site for Windows 8/8.1 is version *21.21.13.7878* and is dated 03/09/2017.
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/115889/en-us
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/115890/en-us

The NVIDIA downloads site has the more current driver.

You might consider selecting the custom install option, then unchecking the components you don't need, then selecting the clean install option.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Also what BIOS version do you have? You should be at at least at version 202.


My BIOS version is 317


Triple6 said:


> Uninstall the device in Device Manager, reboot and let Windows install it however it wants, reboot again and try the driver installation again.


I attempted to do so multiple times with no avail. Nothing has changed



flavallee said:


> Those vendor and device codes are indeed associated with a *NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M* graphic device.
> 
> The most current driver for it at the Microsoft Update Catalog site for Windows 8/8.1 is version *21.21.13.7654* and is dated 12/29/2016.
> https://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Search.aspx?q=VEN_10DE&DEV_0FDF
> ...


Okay, I'll attempt to do so. I have done so already with an older version, which didn't work.
[EDIT] I have attempted to do so. It didn't even let me run into the clean install, and stopped me in the System Check where it said: The graphics driver could not find compatible graphics hardware.
I went through a tutorial on how to add the subsystem ID to the graphics driver installer, and that helped me go through the system check and I was able to get past the Options section, but the driver wasn't able to complete the installation.


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Bump?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Your BIOS version is 317? That's not a listed BIOS for the K46CB, it is however for the K46CM but that model doesn't come with a GT740 but a GT635. Did you flash the wrong BIOS onto your laptop and hence the problem?


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Your BIOS version is 317? That's not a listed BIOS for the K46CB, it is however for the K46CM but that model doesn't come with a GT740 but a GT635. Did you flash the wrong BIOS onto your laptop and hence the problem?


I am not sure, I bought the laptop motherboard from a while back to replace the old one (it was flooded with coffee) and it came with the BIOS version 317. If it was flashed with the wrong BIOS, is there any way to fix it?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may have order the board for the K46CM instead of the K46CB. Did the GPU come with the motherboard or did you move yours over? Flashing a BIOS from another motherboard could render you laptop dead and unrecoverable.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try using modded drivers like these: https://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/31790-geforce-37849-nvidia-mobile-oem/

You need to download the driver and modded INF, you can use the driver you have downloaded already and download the matching INF for that version. You need to put the modded INF into the folder on the C: drive that the installer extracts it too to replace the same named INF already there and then run the SETUP from that extracted folder.

Alternatively you could also try to manually force the driver from Device Manager.


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Try using modded drivers like these: https://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/31790-geforce-37849-nvidia-mobile-oem/
> 
> You need to download the driver and modded INF, you can use the driver you have downloaded already and download the matching INF for that version. You need to put the modded INF into the folder on the C: drive that the installer extracts it too to replace the same named INF already there and then run the SETUP from that extracted folder.
> 
> Alternatively you could also try to manually force the driver from Device Manager.


I'll try that.



Triple6 said:


> You may have order the board for the K46CM instead of the K46CB. Did the GPU come with the motherboard or did you move yours over? Flashing a BIOS from another motherboard could render you laptop dead and unrecoverable.


The GPU came with the motherboard.
The board does have the specs of the K46CB but has been somehow flashed with a K46CM BIOS when it was shipped to me.
Is there any way I could be able to change the BIOS back to the K46CB? I'm quite sure it won't brick the laptop.


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Try using modded drivers like these: https://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/31790-geforce-37849-nvidia-mobile-oem/
> 
> You need to download the driver and modded INF, you can use the driver you have downloaded already and download the matching INF for that version. You need to put the modded INF into the folder on the C: drive that the installer extracts it too to replace the same named INF already there and then run the SETUP from that extracted folder.
> 
> Alternatively you could also try to manually force the driver from Device Manager.


https://laptopvideo2go.com/infs/370series/37849_win10x64/nv_dispi.inf
What do I do with this bunch of text?
What name do I put on it?
Is the extension .inf?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Right click and save the file instead of viewing it. It'll save as an .inf file.

I would be a lot more concerned about bricking the laptop then you seem to be, a BIOS flash for another motherboard very commonly bricks the board. 

Is the GPU soldered onto the board or a removable module?


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Right click and save the file instead of viewing it. It'll save as an .inf file.
> 
> I would be a lot more concerned about bricking the laptop then you seem to be, a BIOS flash for another motherboard very commonly bricks the board.
> 
> Is the GPU soldered onto the board or a removable module?


The GPU is soldered onto the board.
I found one of those modded INF files for Windows 8.1, and it seemed to have proceeded up to the installation part so far (still installing!)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hmm, well maybe ASUS did make a variation of the system with a GT740.


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Ugh, this didn't work.


Triple6 said:


> Hmm, well maybe ASUS did make a variation of the system with a GT740.


Yes, and it's under the K46CB line. It's the exact same laptop with the exact same components in exception of the CPU and GPU.


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Do I still have any hope at all in getting the little GPU to work?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What exact steps did you use to run the last install, including what did you do with the INF file?


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> What exact steps did you use to run the last install, including what did you do with the INF file?


I removed the .INF file in the driver, and placed the modded one in.
I ran the installer (AS ADMIN)
The installer went through the system check, and on the Options Tab, I clicked on Custom Install, and checked off Clean Install.
The installer successfully installed 1 package, and failed/didn't install on the rest.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Which location did you run the installer from?


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Which location did you run the installer from?


There was the "International Folder" in the D Drive. I clicked on setup.exe in that folder.
I also got a check from CPU-Z to see if the NVidia Card is there at all or if there's actually nothing


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does Device Manager still show the card without a driver?

What if you use Device Manager to choose the driver from the International folder? You'll probably need to force it use the Geforce GT740M driver.


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Does Device Manager still show the card without a driver?
> 
> What if you use Device Manager to choose the driver from the International folder? You'll probably need to force it use the Geforce GT740M driver.


I tried that a second ago. It didn't work.
The card is occasionally under 3D Video Controller, and if not it'll appear as unknown device


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried uninstalling the Intel driver and either leaving it uninstalled until you install the nVidia driver or reinstalling the one from the Asus site? The graphics switching in the laptop may be affected by a wrong or corrupt Intel driver installation.

Also do you have an option in the BIOS to use only the nVidia GPU?


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Have you tried uninstalling the Intel driver and either leaving it uninstalled until you install the nVidia driver or reinstalling the one from the Asus site? The graphics switching in the laptop may be affected by a wrong or corrupt Intel driver installation.
> 
> Also do you have an option in the BIOS to use only the nVidia GPU?


I have uninstalled the Intel Driver after you suggested and the Nvidia Driver didn't install
I am not able to find an option to only use the Nvidia GPU from the BIOS.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, reinstall the Intel drivers from the Asus site.

Then try manually forcing the driver, see here: http://hopper.minecraft.net/help/guides/drivers/amd-manual-install/
Ignore the AMD parts, go to the "Installing the new drivers" section, make sure to use the "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer."


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Ok, reinstall the Intel drivers from the Asus site.
> 
> Then try manually forcing the driver, see here: http://hopper.minecraft.net/help/guides/drivers/amd-manual-install/
> Ignore the AMD parts, go to the "Installing the new drivers" section, make sure to use the "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer."


Yes, I've done that and the driver failed to install.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well I'm not sure what else to recommend, you could try taking it into a repair shop and have them take a look.


----------



## TheDylPickle (Mar 17, 2017)

Triple6 said:


> Well I'm not sure what else to recommend, you could try taking it into a repair shop and have them take a look.


Okay ._.


----------

